# The Hivemind (Large File) - New version on page 2



## Dragongirl (Mar 6, 2003)

In no special order, here are some of the people known to have been in the Hivemind.


----------



## arwink (Mar 6, 2003)

Who let that gnome in?


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Who let that gnome in?
> 
> *




He is a true Hiveminder after all


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 6, 2003)

The secret project is revealed!!!

So, who is who?


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *The secret project is revealed!!!
> 
> So, who is who? *




Well, you'll have to guess


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 6, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *The secret project is revealed!!!
> 
> So, who is who? *



hehe by column, starting on the left.  (sorry if I misspell any)

1) HellHound, LcKevadon, Timothy, Larfinia, Nemmerle
2) LrdApoc, alsih2o, Ashwyn (when 2), Aggemam, Trevalon, Hong
3) Tallarn, Horacio, Dragongirl, Terraism, The Gnome, Garyh
4) Crothian, Randomling, Kilmore, EternalKnight, Arwink, Seasong
5) Mark, Baraendur, Skade, Sir Osis of Liver, Dr. Midnight.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 6, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, you'll have to guess  *




I can identify you, DG, myself, arwink and Barendaur (sp?).  The rest I haveno idea.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 6, 2003)

Hehe, Mark looks like the guy I sat next to at the KISS concert last week


----------



## hong (Mar 6, 2003)

Ah crud, this means I can't flame Nemm.


Hong "he got off easy" Ooi


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 6, 2003)

Very nice work!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 6, 2003)

*sigh*  Left out again...


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> **sigh*  Left out again... *




Send her a pic, Dinkledog  If you are not in it's because you haven't posted a pic (or we haven't seen it)


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 6, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *Very nice work!  *




You didn't happen to be in Melbourne on Friday did you?


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 6, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> **sigh*  Left out again... *



Well sweetie, gimme your pic and you will be in the next version.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 6, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *You didn't happen to be in Melbourne on Friday did you?   *




Hee hee hee  

Nope.

Wasn't me.

_This time..._


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 6, 2003)

and you inluded *sniff* the gnome....i am touched!

 nice project, well done and interesting...but i woulda used this pic of mark-


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2003)

No Piratecat pic?


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 6, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *No Piratecat pic?  *




_Let him get his own jar..._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 6, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let him get his own jar...
> 
> ...




LoL!   Although technicaly we're all in P.cats jar. 


Very cool, Dragongirl.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 6, 2003)

Wow! Fantastic stuff. The secret project revealed indeed.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Wow! Fantastic stuff. The secret project revealed indeed. *




Maybe it could be placed on your site, Tallarn... *hint* *hint*


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 6, 2003)

It says something that _without looking anyone up_, I recognized 13 people immediately. Good lord.

This is cool!


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 6, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *It says something that without looking anyone up, I recognized 13 people immediately. Good lord.
> 
> This is cool! *



17 for me. Quite an impressive undertaking, if you ask me. Great job, Dragongirl!


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> 17 for me. Quite an impressive undertaking, if you ask me. Great job, Dragongirl! *




I recognised all but 5


----------



## Crothian (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice, I of course recogized zero...or was it all...or a number in between....well it was some intiger I'm sure.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I recognised all but 5  *



Admit it - you helped design the graphic, right?


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Admit it - you helped design the graphic, right?  *





I only did the hexagonal grid, all the artistic work is hers
_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Nice, I of course recogized zero...or was it all...or a number in between....well it was some intiger I'm sure.   *




You didn't half-recognized anybody?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 6, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You didn't half-recognized anybody?  *




Or I recongized about half of them.....not sure.....


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or I recongized about half of them.....not sure..... *




Losing so many posts the other day affected your mind, big C...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll see if I can get it on the site - fingers crossed!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 6, 2003)

It's there! But I had to put the quality down a little to fit in on the upload limits...sorry DG!


----------



## mistergone (Mar 7, 2003)

Okay good. I was hoping a thread would pop up where I could ask this without starting one just to ask. The thread I was just reading and was orginally gonna ask in turned out to be closed...

Uh, so, Okay, I'm kinda new around here, and I don't know what the whole Hivemind thing is about. I don't get it, as they say. At first, I thought it was a tag used for when anyone wanted help brainstorming something. But no. So what is it? Is it a secret? It seems kinda elitist, like all the "cool regulars" post to it or something, although admittedly, I haven't really read through one. Naturally, I hate all elitism unless I am involved.

Anyone willing to give me a straight answer?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 7, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Okay good. I was hoping a thread would pop up where I could ask this without starting one just to ask. The thread I was just reading and was orginally gonna ask in turned out to be closed...
> 
> Uh, so, Okay, I'm kinda new around here, and I don't know what the whole Hivemind thing is about. I don't get it, as they say. At first, I thought it was a tag used for when anyone wanted help brainstorming something. But no. So what is it? Is it a secret? It seems kinda elitist, like all the "cool regulars" post to it or something, although admittedly, I haven't really read through one. Naturally, I hate all elitism unless I am involved.
> 
> Anyone willing to give me a straight answer? *




Hivemind is a cross between message boardes and a chat.  It's more social then your average message board thread, but not fast as most chats.  Everyone is welcome and invited to post to the Hivemind.  It's not for everyone though.  Sometimes there talk on gaming topics other wise literature or drivel.  And trust me, as a reguliar there is nothing "cool" about us.


----------



## LrdApoc (Mar 7, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hivemind is a cross between message boardes and a chat.  It's more social then your average message board thread, but not fast as most chats.  Everyone is welcome and invited to post to the Hivemind.  It's not for everyone though.  Sometimes there talk on gaming topics other wise literature or drivel.  And trust me, as a reguliar there is nothing "cool" about us.   *




Speak for yourself Crothian!!! THE 80's will live again!!!!!!


j/k


----------



## Crothian (Mar 7, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speak for yourself Crothian!!! THE 80's will live again!!!!!!
> 
> ...




They live ever night on my tape player, but I'm told that doesn't make me cool


----------



## arwink (Mar 7, 2003)

My mum thinks we're cool


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 7, 2003)

I think I'm cool, and that's all that matters to me!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 7, 2003)

Mr. Gone, its really a thread to come in, relax, chat, and get to know some of your fellow ENWorlders a little better.  I got to sort of 'know' some people on teh boards by reading their posts, but I really didn't make any strong friendships until I went into the Hive.  Now its like a second family to me.

Some of us go to the Hive to waste the time at work, some go for support when they're feeling down; it doesn't matter.  Stop in some time if you want to; I'd be pleased to meet you. 

BTW, I've wanted to ask this and haven't seen a good thread to do so in before now - is your nickname from The Maxx?  I loved that book


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 7, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> * It seems kinda elitist, like all the "cool regulars" post to it or something, although admittedly, I haven't really read through one.  *





 elitist!!    cool!!  

 ah, proof our man hasn't visited in...

 geek a geek a bo beek, banana nana no neek fe fie fo feek  
geek 

 cool, ah, i am gonna be laughing at that all day


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *They live ever night on my tape player, but I'm told that doesn't make me cool   *



Right; to become cool, you also need hair like Bon Jovi had in the 80s.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 8, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Right; to become cool, you also need hair like Bon Jovi had in the 80s. *




I'll get working on that, prepare to say goodbye to the Ozone


----------



## Kilmore (Mar 8, 2003)

Good Gods.  I can use that thing to scare off CR9 monsters.  Nice work DG and Horacio.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 8, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Mr. Gone, its really a thread to come in, relax, chat, and get to know some of your fellow ENWorlders a little better.  I got to sort of 'know' some people on teh boards by reading their posts, but I really didn't make any strong friendships until I went into the Hive.  Now its like a second family to me.
> 
> Some of us go to the Hive to waste the time at work, some go for support when they're feeling down; it doesn't matter.  Stop in some time if you want to; I'd be pleased to meet you.
> 
> BTW, I've wanted to ask this and haven't seen a good thread to do so in before now - is your nickname from The Maxx?  I loved that book  *




Thanks for an answer! Refreshing to get one rather than saracsm. Thanks also to the person who answered before also, I forget names. And yes, it's from The Maxx, although there's also been a band, or maybe it was an album name, Jaco Pastorius (best bass player ever) was, well, the bassist.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 8, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> elitist!!    cool!!
> ...




Uh, yeah... note that "cool regulars" was in quotes. I don't seem to have a better symbol for sarcasm on my keyboard...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 8, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uh, yeah... note that "cool regulars" was in quotes. I don't seem to have a better symbol for sarcasm on my keyboard... *




Don't worry about him, he's a potter and the fumes sometimes get to him  

Many people use the  smiley to denot sarcasm.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 8, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't worry about him, he's a potter and the fumes sometimes get to him
> 
> Many people use the  smiley to denot sarcasm. *




 some of us just expect ti at this point


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 8, 2003)

New version, added on the bottom row L-R
Dinkeldog, P-Kitty and Eric Noah


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 8, 2003)

Updating in progress...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 8, 2003)

Close, but that's just the one that feeds me.  I'm the one on the left in the original.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 8, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Close, but that's just the one that feeds me.  I'm the one on the left in the original.   *




ROFLOL!!!!!!

I made a mistake yet, I told DG you were the guy, not the dog


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Close, but that's just the one that feeds me.  I'm the one on the left in the original.   *



The guy looks pretty cool anyway, though.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 8, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The guy looks pretty cool anyway, though.  *




Darkness, sneaky Austrian moderator, we want a pic of you too, please email me it...


----------



## hong (Mar 9, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Close, but that's just the one that feeds me.  *




[rimshot]

What does he feed you?

[/rimshot]


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 9, 2003)

Dragongirl..

Cool Project.  

I know I'm not the biggest HM contributer, but I've posted my photo below.


----------



## Jeph (Mar 9, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *It says something that without looking anyone up, I recognized 13 people immediately. Good lord.
> 
> This is cool! *




I only recognize Horatio, Hong, Arwink, Jester, and Seasong without looking up the picture threads . . .

I should drop in more frequently, and maybe reveal my dashingly good-looking self to the world.


----------

